# XM Adds Radio Chanukah



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Okay, aside from this or this and listening to canter's chanting, what else is this station going to play.

I was not able to check the links at work - they're blocked - so view them at your own caution. They shouldn't be anything bad, but I had to take Google's description at face value for them.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Here ya go.....


----------

